

The C Programming Language (K&R) Book: Answers To Exercises (2002) - rayvega
http://users.powernet.co.uk/eton/kandr2/

======
btn
A complete collection of answers (and analysis) has also been available since
at least 1988: <http://amzn.com/0131096532>

------
unwind
There's even space left, i.e. not all exercises have solutions published on
that site. That's ... inspiring, heh.

------
achompas
Been working through this recently. Great link!

